# BHP egg incubation time



## bowdnboy (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all,

Been a while since Ive been here, but anyway,...

Ive got a clutch of 7 BHP eggs cooking at the moment. Issue is they are now at day 68. Havnt started caving in yet. Still look good. Can see movement of the hatchys in some when I candle them.

Last clutch two yrs ago went 64 days.

Theyve been set at 31deg.

Q.... 68 days seems a bit long to me? Anyone else had this issue. I was speaking to a mate, and decided to pip one egg and see what happens?? Your thoughts

Cheers


----------



## cement (Jan 12, 2016)

They can go longer, into the high 70's. Don't worry they'll hatch, if you pip it it should still be fine, as long as your stuff is pretty sterile. I wouldn't cut an egg until at least one has pipped naturally. I did this on my first clutch of bhp about 6 years ago at day 60 and found them underdeveloped, so I had a couple of eggs open for about 10 days, but they survived ok,


----------



## bowdnboy (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks Mate.

Ill stick it out a little longer and see what happens

Cheers


----------

